# Housing



## Hekman35 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello everybody,
We are looking to move to Italy this june (2015). We have not made a descision where to live, we are open to suggestions. We prefer to live close to a sandy beach, have a house with a pool, to live within a hour range from a international airport and have international school close by... Pisa, Rome, Naples, maybe Florence?

We are a family with 2 kids, 4 and 7 years. First looking for 3-6 months rental, to " to get the feeling".

I'm looking forward to your thoughts or suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Abruzzo


----------

